# Replace hinged door with sliding door...



## joek30296

So, my wife wants to replace a hinged interior door with a sliding door.
I have searched the web and found that Johnson Hardware sells what I think will work. 
Have any of you done this and what problems did you run into?

Thanks and looking forward to your usual expertise.

joe


----------



## mdntrdr

Are you talking about a "pocket" door?


----------



## mics_54

The only problems I ran into with a retrofit pocket door install was...the owner didnt want to pay for it.

But seriously...the wall section where in the pocket is installed needs to be void of any unrelocatable wiring or plumbing or structural supports. Other than that it just takes time and effort.


----------



## rrbrown

I'm thinking a pocket door myself. I know of no other sliding door to replace a hinged door.


----------



## craftsman jay

A sliding door would usually be two doors for a closet. 
But, singular door...
I would go with _pocket door_. 
Advice? More work than your wife thinks.


----------



## chubbyhubby

*Pocket or sliding?*

A pocket door slides into the wall, but you can make a sliding door that resides on the outside of the wall. Johnson makes a kit for it. A pocket door will need special split studs in the wall, and as mentioned already no wires/plumbing, etc. CH


----------



## joek30296

Thanks for your quick responses. No, I'm not talking about a pocket door. I told her that was out of the question. I'm looking at a surface mount track that a door rolls on, similar to a barn door or warehouse door. Here's a link to what I'm considering:
http://jhusa.net/images/2610/2610f3400.jpg The picture is from a Johnson Hardware site. Here's a link to their site in case you're interested. http://jhusa.net/2610f.aspx

Thanks again for your input.

joe


----------



## cabinetman

Joek said:


> Thanks for your quick responses. No, I'm not talking about a pocket door. I told her that was out of the question. I'm looking at a surface mount track that a door rolls on, similar to a barn door or warehouse door. Here's a link to what I'm considering:
> http://jhusa.net/images/2610/2610f3400.jpg The picture is from a Johnson Hardware site. Here's a link to their site in case you're interested. http://jhusa.net/2610f.aspx
> 
> Thanks again for your input.
> 
> joe



The post right before yours (#6) a wall mount assembly was suggested at a Johnson site. Maybe you missed it.



chubbyhubby said:


> A pocket door slides into the wall, but you can make a sliding door that resides on the outside of the wall. Johnson makes a kit for it. A pocket door will need special split studs in the wall, and as mentioned already no wires/plumbing, etc. CH


----------



## rrbrown

It looks familiar but I honestly have never seen or heard of those sliding doors as far as I can remember. I would have to say it's new to me.


----------

